# Alam mo kung ano'ng ginawa mo..may karma yan..



## hoularts

What about? 

Alam mo kung ano'ng ginawa mo..may karma yan.. ..‎(wag ka lang magpahuli‬)


----------



## DotterKat

hoularts said:


> What about?
> 
> Alam mo kung ano'ng ginawa mo..may karma yan.. ..‎(wag ka lang magpahuli‬)



_Karma_ is a loan word from Sanskrit used in different languages including Tagalog wherein the turn of phrase _makakarma ka_ is quite common.

The _ma-_ prefix plus reduplication of the first syllable denotes that the target object is subjected to the effects of the root word in question (malu*luto* - will be cooked, mata*tapos* -will be finished, mata*talo* - will be defeated). This also holds true for loan words that are in common use in colloquial Tagalog like mala*late* - will be late or maka*karma* - will be subjected to karma (or karmic consequences). 

I gave the foregoing explanation because a close literal translation of the original text particularly  _may karma yan _does not capture the informal tone of the original text:

You know what you did....that has karmic consequences OR you will be subjected to karmic laws (just [make sure you] don't get caught).

To approximate the informal tone of the original text, it would be best to use idioms:

You know what you did...what goes around comes around...just make sure you don't get caught.

You know what you did...you'll get yours OR you'll get what's coming to you...just make sure you don't get caught.


----------



## hoularts

Hi DotterKat,

Thank you very much. 

I want to learn the Tagalog. Can You provide a good way? Thank you.


----------

